# Nifty Cosmetic Idea



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

I have a body shop buddy who's going to paint the red "reflector" bar on the back of my b14 GLE the same color black as the rest of the car, with the reverse lights not painted obviously. That way it'll look better when I get altezzas. Only costing me $50.

Tell me what you think.

And look at my car so far.

www.cardomain.com/id/quik_fix


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

GOTTA love them sentra GLE's... tach, armrest and sunroof


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Sunroof?! SUN roof?! Where's MY sunroof?! I don't have a sunroof! Those bastards!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i do...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

Quik_Fix said:


> *Sunroof?! SUN roof?! Where's MY sunroof?! I don't have a sunroof! Those bastards! *



my bad bro  i thought all GLE's came w/ sunroofs! those bastards must DIE!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Instead of painting it, get some window tint film nad put it over the lenses.That way, the light still shines through and it looks blacked out.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh no. This is just the red bar across the center rear of the car, not the actual lights. There are no lights underneath it. Hell, it doesn't even really reflect light. I just think it makes the car look... I dunno... Less pretty.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

But this way, you make all the lights "disappear" from the ass end of the car and it will just blend in because the car is black.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Oh, do you mean to put film over the red bar AND the actual lights?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, you wouldn't need it to be too dark either.35% or maybe 80% would do the trick.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it possible to bend the tint around the corners and such? You know, the smooth round curve of the tails?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I think if you are careful it could be done.It may require a hair dryer to shrink it in place, though.Plus, a roll of film is only $10 at Wal A mrt, so if it doesn't work, you're only out $10.Try a lighter tint first since you can always double it up if it isn't dark enough.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks, but I'm gonna go with the painting. I'm most likely going to change my tails out for altezza in a year anyway. Appreciate the input, though!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Quik_Fix said:


> *I have a body shop buddy who's going to paint the red "reflector" bar on the back of my b14 GLE the same color black as the rest of the car, with the reverse lights not painted obviously. That way it'll look better when I get altezzas. Only costing me $50.
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> ...


Where is that timeline jpeg when I need it.......


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

something like this???










I used duplicolor imports bumper touch up spray paint, and primer... cost = $10


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

heeeey, that aint to bad....quite good actually


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Yes! Like That! Er, but cleaner.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well yeah, but I wasnt dissapointed for the price.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Not the best pics, but they are the most current.




























and here is a shot from a few years ago...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

i bought my center piece from carparts.com. they come on the XE models of the sentra. only cost me $35 and it makes a hell of a difference (as you can see)










currently i'm no longer sporting those tail lights because the cops in my area were having a blast harassing me for them. the se-l tails, which i payed an arm/leg for, will work for now.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

*centerpiece*

how do you take that centerpiece off to paint it. I am doing the same thing


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Nifty Cosmetic Idea*



1CLNB14 said:


> *Where is that timeline jpeg when I need it....... *


Bwahahaha... I had forgotten about the timeline...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

damn it.. i paint the center peice.. then everyone else wants to copy... well.. try this idea.. this is what i did the the rear of my car.. let me find the picture.. and then ill get back to you guys.. hey.. that led rear peice.. how did you make that? or did you buy that.. i dont really have time to read.. im at work.. but get back to my guys.. Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really doubt that people "copied you" 

You don't have time to read about it, and I don't have the time to explain it for the 54764567845735745735th time.

Do a search.....


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

So how bout one of you folks saving me some duggets and telling me how to take it off and paint it myself? I know that dude with the black car probably just put the center of an SE-L on there, which I would love, but unless I sell one of my children I won't be able to pull that off. So how do I paint the center piece the same color as the car? Eh?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pop your trunk and take a look for yourself.
It's not rocket science.

People need to start taking some initative around here 

The SEARCH function works wonders.


Oh, I just took a look at your first post. 
Spend the $50 and have the body shop do it. 
It will turn out better that way.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

Alright bro. Just a question. I threw it in last minute.
Thanks for the tip. Need not get fiesty.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have no problem with people asking questions, but they should at least try to figure some stuff out for themselves.

Who knows, maybe they will learn something new about their car.


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

They might already have heard a couple of techniques, but they might have been impressed by your ride, so they asked you in the same posting as where you showed your car. I know, I'll remember to search next time. I blame my upbringing. And Atari (those fuckers)...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...Atari! I think I had carpultunnel(sp?) when I was 6 from that damn pong/break-out game!

I do have a couple tips.

When removing the nuts (8mm I do believe) be sure that they do not fall into the trunk lid. Getting them out is pretty tricky.
Also, be careful with the black tabs/clips that hold the trim piece to the trunk lid. You don't want to break them off.
The body shop should be able to remove it without a problem.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I really doubt that people "copied you"
> 
> You don't have time to read about it, and I don't have the time to explain it for the 54764567845735745735th time.
> 
> Do a search.....


you know.. i never had this subscribed to my email.. but after searching for how to get that middle piece out to paint it(year later on my second b14) i noticed this quote you said.. and just so i can make myself clear...... 

first of all.. i was joking about the coping thing.. 
second.. i dont know why you were PMSing that day with me.. because you have always been a cool person with me on here.. 
Third.. i didnt need to search anything.. i was wondering how they had that mold of that middle piece with the red leds.. 

hopefully it was just a bad day for ya.. otherwise.. what the hell was your problem that day?


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

Being nearly 6 months old, I guess it seemed like a good time to reply to this thread.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

First of all...In the post where you state that people copied you, I could not tell you were joking. I doubt anyone else could either...
A  does wonders in that situation.

Secondly...It gets old when people can't do a little leg work on thier own.



and last of all.....HOLY THREAD RESURECTION BATMAN!!!!


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

It fits in with the whole Easter thing, maybe that was it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old thread!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

ibtl...i mean ban me please. wait, what i really meant to say is DAMN THIS THREAD IS OLD. someone close this before we have an all out post-whore frenzy. this topics been discussed 1000 times and im sure everybody and their mother knows about this 'mod'


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......wow.............i remember this thread LMAO


----------

